# General > Member's Lounge > Nature and Conservation >  Dr. Tan Heok Hui on habitat of bornean lungless frog

## budak

http://rafflesmuseum.wordpress.com/2...and-encounter/

----------


## Quixotic

Interesting distribution pattern.

Another news report, http://news.nationalgeographic.com/n...less-frog.html

Apparently, only three other amphibians, two species of salamander and a worm-like creature called a caecilian, are known to have evolved to breath without lungs.

----------


## kuching

And the video clip:

http://news.nationalgeographic.com/n...-video-ap.html

----------

